# 2 wheel walk behind tractor



## robert sessler (Nov 9, 2020)

2 wheeled walkbehind tractor(NATIONAL) CLINTON 2.5 hp,belt+chain drive...runs good,,,what,s worth?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

robert sessler said:


> 2 wheeled walkbehind tractor(NATIONAL) CLINTON 2.5 hp,belt+chain drive...runs good,,,what,s worth?


Not much as it's a mere 2.5Hp. 

BCS is the world's largest Walkbehind tractor, Yanmar is in 2nd place and Grillo in 3rd. All are excellent choices. All are diesel to provide the needed torque with the demands from the machine. Don't settle on the weak gas engines. Don't buy a China knock off either. 

10Hp minimum. A 12Hp to 16Hp is ideal. AND, with many, you can attach on a seat with an axle making it a 2x4 tractor that is very useful. This way, you can ride and go faster.  
_ 
*Walk-behind* *tractors* are about the size of a large rear-tine tiller. There are 45 different implements for the machine from plows, to mowers, to hay balers, to wood chippers. Dufour says what's mind-blowing for a lot of people is how you can run all those different implements when some should be in the front and some in the back of the machine. 
_








*
A nice BCS - even pulls the kitchen sink LOL *
https://www.bcsamerica.com/products/tractors









*A nice Yanmar*
https://www.yanmar.com/global/agri/tiller/ 









*A nice Grillo*
http://grillotractors-tillers.com


----------



## robert sessler (Nov 9, 2020)

just thought since it was antique, worth something...


----------

